# Amtrak stuck in North Dakota



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wonder why they wouldn't have a plow train precede the passenger one?

http://www.newsmax.com/US/US-Amtrak-Stuck/2017/03/14/id/778539/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect that nobody gave it much of a thought.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't have a plow train precede the passenger one?
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/US/US-Amtrak-Stuck/2017/03/14/id/778539/


having been up in that country in the winter , a blizzard is hard to keep up with keeping things clean , seen a road(not a rail road) plowed and in less than 30 min a 6 ft. drift on it ,


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I understand what you're saying, J.C., I've seen some tough storms too. But when the RR is dealing with 100 or more lives, I'd think they'd decide to either follow a plow (rotary or otherwise), or cancel the run. Just seems that sending it out on its own is awfully risky because the storm was forecast.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

the word Amtrak is the dinger most RYco conceder them a pest that the feds make them put up with Amtrak only rents the track from rr outside of the eastern corridors I think they do own some there , but not Shure. so if the snow fighting equipment is tied up elsewhere then the decision is Amtrak's wait or go. this is based on what I've read about Amtrak . there might be someone out there that is more up on Amtrak .


----------

